# Looking for land to lease in SW GA 400+ Acres



## Monty4x4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Myself and two others are looking to lease some land in SW GA long term.  We are currently leasing in Calhoun County and would rather not move far, but are open to considering anything in South GA.  We are responsible hunters and will care for the land as if it were our own.  Mainly want to hunt deer but hogs and turkeys are a plus.  We also need a spot for campers.  Anything 400 acres and up.

Prefer Calhoun County but interested in these as well:  Mitchell, Baker, Dougherty, Early, Clay, Randolph, Tift & Worth.  Again, anywhere else in S. GA will be considered.  

We're not looking to join an existing club.

Thanks!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Still looking, thanks


----------



## Monty4x4 (Feb 24, 2013)

bump


----------



## Monty4x4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## Monty4x4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Back up


----------



## Monty4x4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Will consider smaller acreage if the woods ratio will suit 3 guys. Thanks!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Will be up this weekend if anything is available to see.  Thanks!


----------



## Camodreamer1 (May 22, 2013)

Did you find anything? PM me..


----------



## southgaplantation (Jun 30, 2013)

*two farms*

Have two farms available totaling approx 600 acres in Northern Grady County.  mark  229-977-2734.


----------



## lineman101 (Jul 17, 2013)

*sent pm*

if you didnt get it give me a call 352-267-2155


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jul 19, 2013)

We did find property.  Thanks!


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jul 21, 2013)

Support Our Troops ! 6000 Acre lease/ club, still hunt - $1980 (Waycross Ga) We do accept credit Cards & we can break your dues up into two payments.
We are putting together a new still hunting lease with 6000 acres. Lots of deer hog and Turkey. It will be Trophy Managed and used part of the time to take our Wounded warriors hunting. We are only inviting 19 Members and you can bring your immediate family. If you are interested in becoming a part of this then please call or email me for more info. We may be adding another 4000 acres to this depending on the response we get. Guest will be allowed after first two weeks of each season.
It will be on of the biggest private still hunt areas around. The mix of pine to hard wood is 60/40 with lots of creeks and bottoms to hunt. 19 MEMBERS total on 6000 acres 352-817-5405


----------

